# Little big planet 2



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Morning,
Any fans of the original LBP will love the second instalment, from what I have played, it is as good as the first, some nice new features.
I've only just had a go with it, so cant really comment too much as of yet.
But for anyone who liked the first one, get the second. Its great!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah myself and the missus love the first one. It's one of the very few games she actually enjoys playing

We downloaded and played the LBP2 demo last weekend and thought it was great. I like the new addition of the robots and also the ability for creators to create a game within the game. 

Just got the new one in the post today. The missus isnt around this weekend, so not going to play it until next week. Looking forward to it


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I decided to buy it yesterday and I'm enjoying it so far :thumb:


----------

